# Hello...



## 2ndtimearound1 (Jun 9, 2019)

So glad I’ve found this forum. Definitely need help with my relationship. I’ve been married to my second husband for 21 years and together for 24.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Help, is a short word with implicit, oft, multi-faceted meaning.

It is further interpreted by situation, place and tone.

When shouted loudly from some isolated place, it means 'Send aid, now'.

When asking for help from friendly gnomes on the Internet, it requires context.

Where are you in life, what ails you, what weighs heavy with you?

Details laid out before us can help us carve out a path for your troubled feet to pad forward onto...

How may we give you aid?

Not 'Kool Aid', that comes from self serving politicians.
Of those, TAM has few to none.





[THM]- The Typist I


----------



## 2ndtimearound1 (Jun 9, 2019)

@ SunCMars
This was purely an introduction...I did start writing my first post via my mobile phone and unfortunately I accidentally deleted it...sooo annoyed with myself! 

I will re-write when I get home.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

2ndtimearound1 said:


> @ SunCMars
> This was purely an introduction...I did start writing my first post via my mobile phone and unfortunately I accidentally deleted it...sooo annoyed with myself!
> 
> I will re-write when I get home.


I hate it when that happens! 

We'll be here for you.


----------

